# Information on Lac Morency?



## bweltsch (Sep 16, 2020)

Staying @Geo Holiday Heights @ Lac Morency in October 2021. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 17, 2020)

A few years ago we stayed at Club Geopremiere at Lac Morency.  There are three RCI trades into the same complex on the resort which is on the lake just outside St. Hippolyte.  St. Hippolyte isn't much more than a four corner stop with a garage, post office and a few stores.  At the resort, we were located in the newer units back from the lake going up the hill.  We travelled there in February that year essentially to snowshoe the area, which we thoroughly enjoyed.   It would be lovely in the fall, with rolling hills and wooded terrain.  It's about 20 min, or a half hour in heavy snow to St-Sauveur where there is plenty of factory shopping and a full range of restaurants.  It may be a little quieter during CV-19, but it's a tourist town, so it will be open for business.  We'd go back again one day.


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 18, 2020)

I stayed there about 8 years ago. Resort was nice not overly fancy but comfortable. St Saveur is a beautiful traditional  town in Quebec with the Catholic Church being a highlight.  It seemed to have several restaurants and as mentioned factory shopping.  You are also close to Tremblant a village created for the ski hill.  New and totally different from St Saveur so you will see the old and the new. Driving the backroads we actually went along a beautiful river or creek and found a covered bridge.  There is no season more beautiful in Quebec than the fall. I hope you get a full week of the leaves on the trees in all their fall glory.  I grew up about an hour from there and the only time I miss it is the fall.
Joan


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 18, 2020)

In St. Saveur, check out Boulangerie Paget or Paget's Bakery!


----------



## qlaval (Sep 19, 2020)

Saint-Sauveur is nice, but it's a 20 minutes drive away to the north from Saint-Hippolyte.
As for Mont-Tremblant it's a 50 minutes drive away to the north from Saint-Hippolyte.


----------

